# Wise sayings



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know that most if not all of us have been annointed with some wise sayings or thinkings of our elders. What are some of the things that you recall hearing as a youngster from them.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

MATTHEW STOP PLAYING WITH THE FIRE!

I don't think it sank in!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

"man who go to bed with itchy butt wake up with stinky finger" Confucious (I think). Or "he who farts in church sits in his own pew".....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hey! pull my finger


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My Grandfather always told me to carry my money in my front pocket.... "next to your balls" he would say "if somebody is in there after it you will know". I can see the look on my mothers face right now... I was about 7 or 8 when he told me that.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

If you have already done it, it an't bargan.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Your best isn't your best if it isn't THE best.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Watch your pennies and those dollors will take care of themself.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My DAD would always say---IT"LL ALL COME OUT IN THE WASH---Sure wish he was still here--------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not really a wise saying, but when us kids wanted something (when we were older) Mom would tell us to wish in one hand and crap in the other and see which fills up first. I still laugh when I think of her saying that.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

When a child is putting on an upset face 'if the wind changes it will stay like that!'.

'Wait until your father comes home!' was always a fun one!

'Come here and I'll give you something to cry about!'


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

AHHH Remember those fondly....


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

The Bigger the Gun the Less Trouble You will have! Big Dont mean Nothing without Accuracy!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

While fishing for crappie in Fl with grandpa, fondly called Pop Pop. My brother asked how deep the river was...he replied, "Son it's Purty deep". Always stuck with us.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Stop making funny Faces! Your face will stick like that!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dad always said to all of us, "You will act like the company you keep" and I say AMEN!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dad still says better to have failed trying then failed too try.
Wind out of the West fish bite the best.Wind out of the East fish bite the least.Wind out of the North only the foolish to go forth.Wind out of the South blow the bait into their mouth.
When the flies gather on the screen door bad weather is coming in.
When burning trash and the smoke goes to the ground it will rain within 3 days
Dont do as I do ,Do as I say do.
Always save for a rainy day because in life storms come out of nowhere.
When the Man calls your number it aint gonna matter who you are or what your doing. Be right in life with what you do and say and leave no regrets behind.
A man is only as good as his word. If a mans word is no good so too shall he be.
Never loan anything unless you can afford to lose it.
There is more I gotts to getts back to work.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

You don't have to run faster than the bear, just faster than your hunting partner.

You kill what you shoot and eat what you kill. (apparently he never shot a coyote. I am not eating one of those)

Always find the electric fence before peeing in the woods. (man do those tiny wire strands blend in)


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

my grand father always said the 1911 was the best pistol ever designed and built and he had a saying to go with it he always said "if you need more than 8 it aint human or you cant shoot"


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't sweat the petty stuff and don't pet the sweaty stuff. (George Carlin)
A bird in the hand, usually leaves a mess. (Me)
If you love someone you must let them go. Okay, you have loved me, now let me go. (Mrs. Confucius)
Don't squat with your spurs on. (Just about every cowboy I know)


----------

